# Electrocautery Angioma



## Christy Northrop (Feb 21, 2013)

What would the CPT code be for Electrocautery for an Angioma located on the upper lip?


Thank you


----------



## hkatie (Feb 26, 2013)

Electrocautery can be used as a destruction tool. I'd go with 17110.


----------



## Christy Northrop (Feb 27, 2013)

I looked at the code also but it states of a benign lesion OTHER THAN skin tags or cutaneous vascular proliferative lesion, angioma is considered a proliferative vascular lesion,  I was looking at CPT Code 17106. Your thoughts?


----------



## hkatie (Mar 3, 2013)

Christy, what size was the lesion? I'm giving this some thought and trying to find you a few links.


----------



## Texascoder64 (Mar 3, 2013)

I would be interested in more about the treatment of angiomas - this is a common thing that is coming up in my clinic - patients with cherry angiomas and the Drs are sending the pt to see the estheticians for laser treatment.  Is this a billable service when the esthetician does the laser treatment?  
If so would we use the 17110 or the  17106 ?? 

Also, what about estheticians doing Laser (nd-yag ) on nail fungus- Drs are wanting to charge the 17110 - I have explained that 110.1 is not a covered dx on this cpt - and they want to use 686.8 instead.   Is this ethical billing?


----------

